# Surgery Day, I'm so nervous!



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I took Killa and Winter in to the vet this morning for surgery. Killa is getting her eye operated on/ possibly Enucleated. and Winter is getting blood work, a dental cleaning, and a tooth pulled. I know they will be fine, but I am so worried about the outcome of they eye surgery, and Winters blood work. I wonder if I should have just had Killa's eye taken out instead of having the Dermoid cut off. I think having the eye taken out would have been an easier recovery for her, but I really wanted her to be able to see again. Idk maybe I made the wrong choice. 

Then the vet is worried about how small and skinny Winter is and that he is loosing adult teeth. so he wants to do blood work to check his Bun, Creatine, and liver enzymes to make sure there is nothing wrong with him. Arghh I can't wait till 12 when I can go in and check on them!!!! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Cyber hugs going out to you sweetie - we all know how tough the waiting is!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hope it all goes well - do keep us posted.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Good luck. I know...it's always scary to have them in surgery. As long as they're healthy, it should all go fine. Best wishes for a good recovery. Chulita couldn't have her eye operated on because her heart is just not strong enough. So, this should be good to have Killa fixed up. Will be sending good vibes your way.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So sorry this day is so stressful for you! Please try not to second guess yourself. You made the surgery decisions based on wanting the best for Winter and Killa. And I know you'll give them superb post-op care. Hope to hear an update soon. Hang in there! :clover:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Any time they are being put under in a big worry. Praying all goes well. Please let us know.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Sending huge positive vibes for the adorable Killa and super Winter, and big virtual hugs to you x x x


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I was where you are just 12 days ago....I was so worried! Poodle hugs and happy thoughts, it will be done before you know it!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the hugs and reassurance. They called me about 10:30 and told me the eye had to come out. It turns out the Dermoid was deeper than they thought and instead of just on the cornea it was in the deeper tissue. So he had to remove the entire eye . I'm kind of sad, but pretty ok with it at this point. I got there right when she was waking up and the poor thing looked so miserable. They gave her a pain injection so she is feeling better. Hopefully in a little bit we can clean her up, she has blood and drool all over her face and mouth. 

Winter's surgery went well. his blood tests came back good. his MCHC was a little low but everything else was within range. They took the tooth out, and cleaned off what little tartar he had on his teeth. 

Here is little Killa just after surgery, she is a little gory looking, but it's the only pic I could get of her. She was awake, but she had her eye closed and of corse the other one is stitched closed. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Awwww, baby!! Give her a really gentle snuggly hug from me when she's feeling up to it.

And she is still gorgeous... :angel:

PS it's much less gory than her hairy eyeball... lol


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Aww, Killa must be so comforted to be with you! Sorry her eye had to be removed, but as you know she'll get on well enough without it. She looks like she's ready for all the TLC you're going to shower her with. I suppose Winter will feel better in a few days. I guess it's a soft diet until then. You all go home and snuggle up and take a long, well-deserved nap!


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

Aww bless her little tiny poodle heart! I wish I could give her a cuddle, aw I hope you're both ok. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Since I used to Pug rescue, we worked with a lot of eye issues. Many had to be removed and the dogs always did great! Sometimes their whole personality would change after eye removal because they felt so good! 

Hoping she has a quick and pain free recovery.

Glad all is well with Winter as well. Misha's bloods are always normal, except for when I ran bile acids and she was just slightly elevated.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

So glad it all went well, maybe they will BOTH feel better after all of this. Now you need to just snuggle up and relax a little bit, whew, I bet that was TENSE!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

So glad it went well, and wishing them both a speedy recovery!
Sorry about the loss of the eye, but I am sure that she will adjust just fine - dogs always look at the glass half full instead of the glass half empty!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Very glad everyone (including you) are doing good! Killa, I bet will take full advantage of the extra hugs and cuddles from you! And maybe now that Winter has no more tooth issues, he'll gain back weight? Bless you all, and have an uneventful recovery!!!!!


----------



## bianca (Nov 16, 2013)

Bless her heart. I wish this didn't have to happen to her but I'm glad she's doing well now. Sending good vibes and well wishes your way!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Awwww, baby!! Give her a really gentle snuggly hug from me when she's feeling up to it.
> 
> And she is still gorgeous... :angel:
> 
> PS it's much less gory than her hairy eyeball... lol


Haha, lol her hairy eyeball was pretty gory. I'll be sure to give her a big hug for you when she is feeling better. I'm afraid to do anything but hold and pet her right now.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh, poor little Killa. She looks so sad - but in the end she will feel much better. Glad to hear Winter is doing good. Lots of hugs to both of your babies.
Sylvia & the Girls :hug:


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> Aww, Killa must be so comforted to be with you! Sorry her eye had to be removed, but as you know she'll get on well enough without it. She looks like she's ready for all the TLC you're going to shower her with. I suppose Winter will feel better in a few days. I guess it's a soft diet until then. You all go home and snuggle up and take a long, well-deserved nap!


Thank you, I'm kind of sorry about the eye but kind of relieved at the same time. It sure is going to take some getting used to for us. She looks like a little Frankenstein dog. Winter is already doing great, can't even tell he had anything done today. They are both little troopers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Since I used to Pug rescue, we worked with a lot of eye issues. Many had to be removed and the dogs always did great! Sometimes their whole personality would change after eye removal because they felt so good!
> 
> Hoping she has a quick and pain free recovery.
> 
> Glad all is well with Winter as well. Misha's bloods are always normal, except for when I ran bile acids and she was just slightly elevated.


Ya I think she will do fine without the eye, she really couldn't see anything out of it anyway. So far she is pretty uncomfortable but not in much pain. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Very glad everyone (including you) are doing good! Killa, I bet will take full advantage of the extra hugs and cuddles from you! And maybe now that Winter has no more tooth issues, he'll gain back weight? Bless you all, and have an uneventful recovery!!!!!


Lol, I am sure she will. 
That is a good point about the tooth and eating. I never thought that could be why he wasn't gaining weight. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Here are some more pictures for everyone. She is home and safe and snuggling with me. 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Poor baby! You're a good poodle mom and she's exactly where she needs to be. Hope she feels a lot better in the morning.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm sure you will get used to it in no time, and once over the effects of the anaesthetic they will both bounce back. Time for some well earned R&R all round, I think.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Glad everything went well. She'll feel so much better without the eye, I think. Poor Chulita has to have steroid eye drops in hers because it gets irritated and inflamed. She'll adapt and will be fine. I bet it's nice to have her home, safe and sound. Give her an extra cookie for me.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor wee muchkin! Glad it is over with and behind you and both kids will be ok!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Glad everything went well. She'll feel so much better without the eye, I think. Poor Chulita has to have steroid eye drops in hers because it gets irritated and inflamed. She'll adapt and will be fine. I bet it's nice to have her home, safe and sound. Give her an extra cookie for me.


Aww your poor girl. There is no way she can withstand Anesthesia? That's what Killa had to do before (well with antibiotic drops and lubricant, not steroids) and it was not fun, they did help her keep away infections and irritations. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Aww your poor girl. There is no way she can withstand Anesthesia? That's what Killa had to do before (well with antibiotic drops and lubricant, not steroids) and it was not fun, they did help her keep away infections and irritations.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Poodlecrazy. No, she is in congestive heart failure. The vet says "no way" would he risk surgery. She is okay though with the eye. I just give her a drop when it starts looking red...about every 3rd day, sometimes every other day. And she's fine then. She hasn't had an infection yet. But these steroid drops keep the eye comfortable. And her heart meds are helping a lot, at least for the time being. 

Anyhow, I'm sure glad everything went well for your Killa. I bet it's a relief.


----------



## Curls (May 14, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Thanks Poodlecrazy. No, she is in congestive heart failure. The vet says "no way" would he risk surgery. She is okay though with the eye. I just give her a drop when it starts looking red...about every 3rd day, sometimes every other day. And she's fine then. She hasn't had an infection yet. But these steroid drops keep the eye comfortable. And her heart meds are helping a lot, at least for the time being.


Thats rough. It's terrible to watch anyone we love struggle, whether they have fur or not. Give her a snuggle for me.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Thanks Poodlecrazy. No, she is in congestive heart failure. The vet says "no way" would he risk surgery. She is okay though with the eye. I just give her a drop when it starts looking red...about every 3rd day, sometimes every other day. And she's fine then. She hasn't had an infection yet. But these steroid drops keep the eye comfortable. And her heart meds are helping a lot, at least for the time being.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm sure glad everything went well for your Killa. I bet it's a relief.


Oh ya, CHF=no anesthesia for sure. At least the drops keep her comfortable.

It is a big relief to have her home and well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Killa is feeling much better today! She is enjoying her "cone of shame" brakes and her socket rubs a lot. She even cuddled with big sis and bro. 

















I also found an awesome website that does eye patches for dogs. Not that she will really need one, but she is gonna rock the one eye look with a fierce eye patch! 

Here are the designs I'm thinking of getting 

Of course purple because that's her color and bling because I bling everything!








And a girl skull to make her look tough....ish 








They also do custom designs so I was thinking one with a poodle on it too. I just need to find a good poodle drawing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I am SO sorry that I didn't see this thread until now. I haven't been on here as much because of my daily struggle between tape and wrapping paper.

I'm sorry that Killa lost her eye. But I'm very glad that both dogs are now healthy after their vet visit. And I'm glad Killa has a great mom to nurse her back to health.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Glad to hear she's doing better and better. Love the eye patch idea. She can be a Poodle pirate. lol.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh definitely the pirate one!!!! 

That gorgeous bundle of fluff with the name of Killa AND a bad-a** eye patch! Wicked!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I am so glad to hear that your little ones are recovering well at home! My Bichonpoo had his eye removed at 14 and is still motoring around at 15. Little Killa won't be slowed down one bit!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

So glad they are feeling better. She will rock those eye patches. It is amazing how fast she is bouncing back.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

She looks so much better! Hopefully Killa will feel better soon! Those eyepatches are so cute! I love the hot pink one! 
Sylvia & the Girls! :hug: for Killa!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Caniche said:


> I am SO sorry that I didn't see this thread until now. I haven't been on here as much because of my daily struggle between tape and wrapping paper.
> 
> I'm sorry that Killa lost her eye. But I'm very glad that both dogs are now healthy after their vet visit. And I'm glad Killa has a great mom to nurse her back to health.
> 
> ...


Thank you. 

I haven't even started my Christmas shopping, isn't that horrible! I have been too worried over my little ones. Now it's time to dive into the crowds and get my shopping done lol. :/



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Oh definitely the pirate one!!!!
> 
> That gorgeous bundle of fluff with the name of Killa AND a bad-a** eye patch! Wicked!


Haha, she is gonna be the toughest looking one eyed dog in the while tri-city area! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

pandj said:


> I am so glad to hear that your little ones are recovering well at home! My Bichonpoo had his eye removed at 14 and is still motoring around at 15. Little Killa won't be slowed down one bit!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How did your little guy's eye heal? I am worried hers will start to sink in because they didn't use an implant. I guess the eye patch will cover it though. The lack of an eye hasn't managed to slow her down yet. All day she has been trying to rough house with her sister. Lol it's so cute but I don't want her playing rough quite yet. One last question, did it take a while for you to get used to the missing eye? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Perhaps you can grow her some bangs, cut at an angle that hang over one eye.
Like Veronica Lake, and old time actress!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Perhaps you can grow her some bangs, cut at an angle that hang over one eye.
> Like Veronica Lake, and old time actress!


Haha, I was thinking about that,but there is no way her hair will lay down flat over her "socket?" (I have no clue what to call it so I call it a socket since there is no eye anymore). The front of her topknot is so thick and has a very course texture it won't flatten out even with loads if product in it. I tried the same thing with Branna once and it didn't work either. And Branna has a lot thinner soft hair. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, if it got long enough it would - when you grow out a long, show type topknot on a poodle, it is like wavy human hair and will flop down completely over their face when you take the band out!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Im so sorry your babies (and you) had to go through this. And I am impressed by your positive attitude. I think I would of needed some anxiety meds. LOL I bet they will have even more "joie de vivre" now.
I agree with Tiny Poodles. Im sure with all the creative cuts for poodles and experienced, creative people here, an extra special trim for her special face can be done. Hoping to see some pics.


----------

